# What would you do if...?



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

What would you do if you presently lived in a country like South Korea?

Would you hope for the best?

Would you try to move?

Would you just buy lots of water and food?



I was going to place this in the Pilgrims Progress thread...



In Christ,


----------



## Gesetveemet (Apr 5, 2013)

.


All would be well if I was assured of the "one thing needful" in _this_ life.



.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Gesetveemet said:


> .
> 
> 
> All would be well if I was assured of the "one thing needful" in _this_ life.
> ...



Yes, sir, I believe that to be true. But I wonder something. If I had said, "what would you do if you presently lost your job?", would you have replied the same? 

In Christ,


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 5, 2013)

"What would you do if you presently lived in a country like South Korea?"

...or Japan?


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 5, 2013)

You cannot expect a reply to be the same because they are not the same things. Losing your job, in and of itself, is quite different than having a country's government publicly and repeatedly breathe out murderous hate and violent threats against you. Standing in the right spot, and on a clear day, you can actually SEE Korea from Japan, and we are not exempt from NK's hatred, threats, and feel the missiles pointed us just as real as you do. 

What would I do? I would remember Psalm 118, Hebrews chapter 12 , 1Peter 2:21-25- just for starters. And I would be strong in front of my wife and children, reminding them to do the same. "If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied." (1Cor 15:19) They may threaten annihilation on SK, or the U.S, or Japan,... but Mount Zion can never be shaken. Our citizenship is there dearest brother. It's foundation, and cornerstone being Christ Himself. Oh the joy of knowing this, and believing this is more precious than gold.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> "What would you do if you presently lived in a country like South Korea?"
> 
> ...or Japan?



I see that you live in Japan. Welcome to this side of the world. I'm just wondering what some Saints would do if in this sort of (our) situation.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd prepare emergency packs for everyone in the household, map where to find shelter nearby, and avoid high level targets to the extent possible. It probably wouldn't do any good in Korea (it might in Japan) since we are dealing with uncivilized savages who are as likely as not to target civilian shelters. But one should make the effort. Being away from Seoul would be a good thing, but I wouldn't try moving once the problems start - you'd be better off hunkering down where you are in the best cover available, rather than being caught in the open in congestion. 

Or, if I had a Canadian passport, I'd go home to attend to some pressing business for a few weeks.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Edward said:


> I'd prepare emergency packs for everyone in the household, map where to find shelter nearby, and avoid high level targets to the extent possible. It probably wouldn't do any good in Korea (it might in Japan) since we are dealing with uncivilized savages who are as likely as not to target civilian shelters. But one should make the effort. Being away from Seoul would be a good thing, but I wouldn't try moving once the problems start - you'd be better off hunkering down where you are in the best cover available, rather than being caught in the open in congestion.
> 
> Or, if I had a Canadian passport, I'd go home to attend to some pressing business for a few weeks.



Thank you, Edward. That is the practical advice that I was seeking. 

Actually, one of the reasons why I wrote this is because I received a facebook message from my systematic theology professor. I'm not sure that I agree with his theology, nor am I sure about the reason why he insinuated why he wrote this (but I do appreciate his concern):



> Hi Brian. I might be inclined to put yourself and your family on a plane and come home to Canada for a holiday for a while. In Christian bonds



and then in a reply he wrote this:



> I don't have any more information than you, but please consider my advice. I felt *led* to send you this message, I can't explain why.



So, since my lovely wife have been obviously paying attention to the news, we got to thinking after receiving those messages. 

In Christ,


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it possible to contact the Canadian Embassy and inquire as to what actions you should take?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 5, 2013)

I was stationed in South Korea for 14 months. On the flight over, we were watching a news feed of a N.K. Sub which had crashed into the R.O.K. shore. All crew members on board were killed by what was believed to be N.K. Special Forces who were being transported by the crew. Several were found. Intel indicated there were several more on the run in the R.O.K. The nationals were not really that supprised & talked little of it.

There were multiple firefights, even mortar launches over the DMZ.

Point: Escalating saber rattling was customary and expected. I think the people that live in R.O.K. would be FAR more Nervous if N.K. Suddenly when silent for an extended period of time.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 5, 2013)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> I was stationed in South Korea for 14 months. On the flight over, we were watching a news feed of a N.K. Sub which had crashed into the R.O.K. shore. All crew members on board were killed by what was believed to be N.K. Special Forces who were being transported by the crew. Several were found. Intel indicated there were several more on the run in the R.O.K. The nationals were not really that supprised & talked little of it.
> 
> There were multiple firefights, even mortar launches over the DMZ.
> 
> Point: Escalating saber rattling was customary and expected. I think the people that live in R.O.K. would be FAR more Nervous if N.K. Suddenly when silent for an extended period of time.



Im always quick to crash people when they start talking about impending NK problems. It happened anuually for almost 60 years. But the current "saber rattling" is unprecedented and deserves more cation then previous moments.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> Is it possible to contact the Canadian Embassy and inquire as to what actions you should take?



I registered last week. They will contact me *if* there is a problem. I'm thinking that I'll know of a problem before them though.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> I was stationed in South Korea for 14 months. On the flight over, we were watching a news feed of a N.K. Sub which had crashed into the R.O.K. shore. All crew members on board were killed by what was believed to be N.K. Special Forces who were being transported by the crew. Several were found. Intel indicated there were several more on the run in the R.O.K. The nationals were not really that supprised & talked little of it.
> 
> There were multiple firefights, even mortar launches over the DMZ.
> 
> Point: Escalating saber rattling was customary and expected. I think the people that live in R.O.K. would be FAR more Nervous if N.K. Suddenly when silent for an extended period of time.



South Koreans have lived like this for 60 years and in many ways are used to this sort of thing. But they are also tired of it and would like it to end one way or another. They continue to live life as "normal". I mean, in North America, we have fire drills and you guys in the States have earthquake and tornado drills, but South Korea has had war sirens for 60 years. Can you imagine? Three generations of NK dictatorship has been whispering in their ear. Our neighbor told my lovely wife that she hoped that America would just drop a nuclear bomb on North Korea and get it over with. Many of my darling wife's friends have asked if she would inform them if/when we find anything out, because they would like to escape for awhile. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Apr 5, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> Pilgrim Standard said:
> 
> 
> > I was stationed in South Korea for 14 months. On the flight over, we were watching a news feed of a N.K. Sub which had crashed into the R.O.K. shore. All crew members on board were killed by what was believed to be N.K. Special Forces who were being transported by the crew. Several were found. Intel indicated there were several more on the run in the R.O.K. The nationals were not really that supprised & talked little of it.
> ...




I have lived here for seven years. I have never noticed NK taking headline news on every news station around the world (somewhat generalization, but still somewhat true) for over two weeks. Something is brewing. Apparently their missiles on the east coast have just been loaded. Maybe they are going to have a fireworks show. 

In Christ,


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep. Loaded and pointed at Japan actually. 
Just in time for Il-Sung's birthday, which I believe is just around the corner. Should be quite a show.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> Is it possible to contact the Canadian Embassy and inquire as to what actions you should take?



There is a risk that they would give a politically motivated answer, rather than the best advice. And by the time you get word from them, it will be too late to actually act.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 5, 2013)

Edward said:


> uncivilized savages


Agreed. But are they anywhere as uncivilized and savage as the hegemon that has recently engaged in war games all around their borders? And flown two B-2's right at them to drop ordinance on a nearby island? Or flown nuclear-capable B-52's on the edge of their airspace? The one that has over 40 years slaughtered 55 million children? I trow that if any nation had done those sorts of things around the "Exceptional Empire" there'd already have been missiles in the air long ago. As savage as those nasty little NK's are, they are rank amateurs in comparison when we're talking bloodshed. 

I don't know what to suggest you do, Brian, it looks like you and your loved ones may be in the way of the Empire's latest attempt to distract its serfs from the economic ruin the political/bankster class has foisted upon them. To the military/industrial complex you and your family are just potential collateral damage (AKA 'squirters') in the very important pursuit of testing the latest weapons developments, cashing in on huge defense contracts, and climbing the promotion ladder.

It'd be comical if it weren't so tragic; the blood-drenched monster provokes and provokes, then when the tin-pot dictator reacts, he's the savage. But hey, at least the monster allows LBGT's to fly drones and push missile launch buttons, so he must be the civilized one in all this. (Please ignore those landfills brimming with dead babies... er... I mean... 'discarded tissue')

I'd personally run for the hills if there are any hills to run to, getting in the way of 'the Force for Good' when it's intent on 'liberating' folks can be a dangerous thing. Ask any Iraqi, or Afghan, or Libyan, or Somali, or Yemeni, or Syrian, or Vietnamese, or Serbian, or... well, you get the picture. Godless nations tend to like making war, and the Empire is now one of the most godless ever. Besides, baseball season has started, so the serfs have more important things to worry about. GO TEAM! And if that ain't enough, Dancing With The Stars is really rockin' these days. Who's got time to fret about their nation killing and bombing here there and everywhere? As long as it doesn't interrupt our favorite show/game the 'war-fighters' (latest addition to the SOC list of regular occupations) can do what they please. Of course, flyovers at our favorite sports events are a nice touch, too.


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 5, 2013)

Particularly if I had small children, I'd have an exit plan and a backup exit plan.

If not, would it be the godly thing to prepare to fight (to defend your nation?) I don't know your age, etc.

Also, I'd prepare for siege conditions as mentioned. Have a good amount of backup food, potable water, batteries, cash, medicines if possible.


----------



## Paul1976 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Brian,


First of all, I can't really fully understand what you're going through in that I've never lived in a place threatened in that manner. I can imagine, but I'm sure the reality is more difficult. I'll try to keep you and your country in my prayers during this time.

It's tempting to point out that most people believe Kim Jong Un is seeking concessions or trying to improve his political situation in his own country. I honestly believe this to be the case, but I'm not sure. And no one else is.

But, we are not promised certainty in many areas in this life. We cannot know that an evil tyrant in a neighboring country will not launch a senseless attack. We also cannot know if a madman or criminal will end our life suddenly, or if our heart will suddenly quit beating. We are not guaranteed immunity being affected by forces outside of our control.

We do, however, have reasons for confidence in the face of any event. We know that God is sovereign. Nothing takes Him by surprise or proceeds without his permission. He is also good. He also works all things (even the bad ones) for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to His purposes, and nothing can separate you from His love.

Would I make reasonable preparations (stockpile supplies, plan an evacuation, exc...?). Absolutely. But I would also spend some time reading, praying, and reflecting on God. I know that you already know everything I said above. But there is a difference between having the information in your head and having confidence in it in your heart. I'm not there yet! But read through and perhaps memorize passages of assurance (Rom. 8 comes to mind).


----------



## xirtam (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess we'll see soon enough:

BBC News - North Korea: Foreigners should evacuate South Korea


----------



## jambo (Apr 9, 2013)

If you are a visitor to the country or there for a limited period, I would seriously consider returning to your home country. If on the other hand you are a South Korean then all you can do is use some common sense and take any advice the government may give about what to do in the event of war.

We do have to remember the providence of God in all this and during war or peace to realise our times are in his hands.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 9, 2013)

Brian, I was thinking to ask you tonight how things were for you over there in SK, so coincidently enough you posted a link to fill us in. I need to take a flight to the south of Japan early next week for a few days so I'm a little concerned about leaving my family up here in Tokyo and being separated should Japan get sucked into this (even further). 
We'll remember to pray for one another, yeah?


----------



## xirtam (Apr 9, 2013)

jambo said:


> If you are a visitor to the country or there for a limited period, I would seriously consider returning to your home country. If on the other hand you are a South Korean then all you can do is use some common sense and take any advice the government may give about what to do in the event of war.
> 
> We do have to remember the providence of God in all this and during war or peace to realise our times are in his hands.



I am Canadian. My lovely wife is Korean.


----------



## xirtam (Apr 9, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Brian, I was thinking to ask you tonight how things were for you over there in SK, so coincidently enough you posted a link to fill us in. I need to take a flight to the south of Japan early next week for a few days so I'm a little concerned about leaving my family up here in Tokyo and being separated should Japan get sucked into this (even further).
> We'll remember to pray for one another, yeah?



Yes, Colin. Will do.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 10, 2013)

Brian,

I would prepare to the best of my ability, even if it's gathering up supplies to leave a major city area where things would probably be hit first, then I would watch the American's. If they start calling to evacuate civilian family members then you know it's time to take refuge--even in leaving the country or moving to a planned out area.

Given you are a Foreigner to the land how difficult would it be to start getting things in order for you and your family just in case there is a need to evacuate? Do you have visa's, passports and what not for your family members? Make sure you have all of those things readily available and cash on hand (because electricity would be out to where you couldn't get 'cash'). Make sure you have medical supplies--if you can make up a first aid kit do so, that way if you can't evacuate you have it. Make a 'bug out bag'--(extra clothes, blankets, socks, good walking or hiking boots, if you can get things like trail mix or granola bars, fruit snacks, if you are near a military base see if you could get meals ready to eat, if you can bottle water, or buy bottled water, start doing so--any medications just in case you need them.) IF you can get a gun and ammo (not sure of their laws, so if you can get that too) if you have access to bleach or iodine, get that to purify water.

How to Purify Water With Bleach | eHow.com

How to Purify Water With Iodine | eHow.com

Healthy Homemade Trail Mix | eHow.com

maybe stock up on toilet paper, or material that you could use for that purpose (maybe old shirts)

If you can find a solar charger you might what to look for one of those if you don't have one.

Boxes or books of matches put in a water proof bag..get a book that tells you what plants are edible that way you can collect fresh food, a fishing pole and supplies for fishing..

But if you can evacuate w/ your family...that would be the best..but in case you can't these are things you can be working to have on hand to be some what prepared..(and if God takes your family home and not go through such a war, someone else may find those supplies helpful)


----------



## xirtam (Apr 14, 2013)

BJClark said:


> Brian,
> 
> I would prepare to the best of my ability, even if it's gathering up supplies to leave a major city area where things would probably be hit first, then I would watch the American's. If they start calling to evacuate civilian family members then you know it's time to take refuge--even in leaving the country or moving to a planned out area.
> 
> ...



Thank you. That was very practical. I read somewhere that someone gave three warning signs that something was immanent in Korea when:

1) Kaesong Industrial Park closes
2) Chinese government pulls out Ambassadors from South 
3) American government pulls out families


As you probably know, "1" happened last week. Today is Monday, the birthday of Kim Jil Sung. We'll see if they use candles or missiles on their cake... either way they will be eating it eventually. 

In Christ,


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2013)

It seems to be part of this dynasty's strategic foreign policy to saber rattle in order to extract concessions, aid, and food from the west. That we have cooperated so readily with this blackmail under a number of administrations, only feeds the perpetuation of the cycle. For those of us in the U.S., it is difficult to identify with the actual hazard that you may be facing. Advice from any of us will likely be less helpful than what you would obtain from wise persons where you are.

Practically, it would make sense to prepare the kinds of emergency packs that Edward recommended wherever you live. My wife and I purchased backpacks filled with food, medical supplies, and misc. materials and keep them available for all manner of natural disasters and civil disturbances. You could recreate our packs on your own if you did not want to purchase them commercially:

The Emergency Plus Food Insurance kit contains:
• Lightweight, weather-resistant backpack
• Cooking tin
• 2-week food supply, 3 meals per day
• 460 (100 gal) use water bottle & filter
• First aid kit
• Reusable heat source
• Emergency all-in-one tool
• Flashlight/radio combo
• Waterproof matches
• Dust/pollutant masks (2)
Foodinsurance.com

At this writing, there is some indication that Kim Jong Un is getting backed off by some of his patrons (e.g., China). But, they say that cockroaches will be the last thing surviving a nuclear exchange. Maybe he thinks that this gives him immunity.


----------

